# SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager



## ESP (Aug 15, 2006)

*SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

Greetings Tech Support Forums, I need some assistance with my audio driver...

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)"

I have a Sony VGC-RB60G Desktop computer running Windows Media Center Ver. 2002 (Service Pack 3), and something strange happened to me today. I installed 2 GB of RAM inside my computer (an unrelated issue I'm sure, but I feel I should give all the details) and when I booted up, everything was working fine except... my SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC for some reason has stopped working. This has never happened before.

The first action I took was to go to Sony's website and download the audio driver from there, uninstalled the unresponsive version, installed the downloaded version, and still got the same exact error.

So then I decided to consult Google with my problem, and I ended up finding this website, someone's personal blog with another version of the codec:
http://thydzik.com/sigmatel-high-definition-audio-codec-driver-for-windows-xp/

Interestingly enough, when I installed this version of the codec, I found that my speakers/the codec would actually work, but no matter how high I turned up the volume on my computer and the speakers, the volume was still VERY low even at max settings.

I do know that it's not my speakers because I tried them on another computer and they work fine -- I also got a different set of speakers from the other computer and used them on this one, and they too have low volume on the max settings. I believe this pinpoints the problem (at least, to my knowledge) at the driver itself... but what can I do to fix it? Only one version of my driver seems to work and that happens to be with barely audible sound...

So now I turn to you guys here at TSF. If I haven't provided enough information feel free to ask I will deliver it to you ASAP. Thanks for your help!

EDIT: Forgot to include the device I'm using. The speakers I use for my computer are Sony System Speakers (Desktop) Model VGP-SP3.


----------



## ESP (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

I'm... not really sure how long it usually takes to get a reply here -- or even if anyone knows how to fix this on my type of PC -- but if there's somebody out there who knows anything about this or has had a similar issue and fixed it by means other than updating the driver or uninstalling it and reinstalling it, please don't hesitate to reply. It really sucks having no sound on my computer!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

hi this is what is recommended for your error code
http://www.theinternetpatrol.com/wh...e-cannot-start-code-10-in-audio-driver-means/ it would appear you are on the right track maybe pointing windows to the driver via device manager update option and choose where to install it from


----------



## ESP (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

Thank you for your reply, joeten.

I took your advice and attempted to update the driver via the Device Manager, and it updated my driver to a different version (Version 5.10.5067.0), but at the end of updating it returned this error...
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4360/code10.png

The same error as before... so where do I go from here? Updating it doesn't seem to work at all, and the only version that does happen to work causes my speakers to only work with a very VERY low volume setting even with all sound settings and the dial turned up to max. I still really can't figure out what could be the problem here...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

hi have you tried running the troubleshooter


----------



## ESP (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*



joeten said:


> hi have you tried running the troubleshooter


Yes I did , joeten. None of the solutions on the troubleshooter helped at all. This is a really strange problem I have here...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

hi on the drivers that appear to work have you tweaked the settings via any sigmatel software for that purpose


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

Hello,

Download drive sweeper here:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(no-installer)_d1672.html

Remove all sound drivers and reboot pc

Go here for audio driver:
http://download.cnet.com/SigmaTel-High-Definition-Audio-CODEC/3000-2110_4-173629.html

After installing the audio driver, reboot pc


----------



## ESP (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Download drive sweeper here:
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(no-installer)_d1672.html
> ...


I thank you for your advice, but doesn't "SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC 6.10.0.5609 for Windows Vista AMD 64-bit & Windows Vista 32-bit" not work for my Windows XP MCE 2002 with Service Pack 3 because they aren't compatible? I've tried updating the driver to this exact version (without using the Drive Sweeper program, albeit), and it said something along the lines of "This driver is not compatible with this operating system. Installer will now exit". Can you clarify if I'm wrong about this or tell me if Drive Sweeper solves this issue?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC returning Yellow "!" error in Device Manager*

hi driver sweeper will clear out all the old drivers and allow a fresh install
i also found this http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6122_102-0.html?threadID=340889


----------

